# Happy B-day patnor1011



## kurtak (Dec 2, 2014)

HAPPY Birthday Pat :!: 

You are another one of the active members that makes this forum such a great place to be a member of 8) 

So THANKS & hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday, Pat.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 2, 2014)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, PAT!!! 8) 

Phil


----------



## MarcoP (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday partnor! I wish you hundreds of these days.


----------



## g_axelsson (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Pat!







Göran


----------



## maynman1751 (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Pat! You have added some truly valuable information to this forum. Thanks! 8) 8)


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Pat! I hope you have a great one!

Dave


----------



## mls26cwru (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birfday!


----------



## Geo (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Pat!!

Thank you for all your contributions to the forum.


----------



## pattt (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Patnor
have a nice day!

pattt


----------



## Shark (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday!
Many Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## eastky (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday Pat. Thanks for the knowledge you share with the forum.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday, my friend. 

I hope you are enjoying good health. 

Harold


----------



## GotTheBug (Dec 2, 2014)

And one more... Happy Birthday!


----------



## nickvc (Dec 2, 2014)

Yet another happy birthday...
You give more than you receive here on the forum,as do many,so my heartfelt wishes for your birthday and the rest of your year 8)


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 2, 2014)

Another year passed and I am still happy to be member of this forum, which is now full of my friends. 
I am no more clever than any of you, all I know about recovery and refining came from this place and a lot of work. 
Thank you very much friends.


----------



## ericrm (Dec 2, 2014)

happy birthday Patnor, i hope you have had a very good day and wish you a fantastic next year


----------



## Anonymous (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday patnot1011. I it was a wonderful day for you. Keep up the good work.

Kevin


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy Birthday,Pat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Manuel


----------



## necromancer (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday.

hope you are having a great day !!

thanks for all the info you have posted.


----------



## artart47 (Dec 2, 2014)

A happy birthday to you my friend!
artart47


----------



## jason_recliner (Dec 2, 2014)

Happy birthday Pat. We are all thankful to have you here.


----------



## butcher (Dec 3, 2014)

Happy Patnor's day.

Have a great birthday my friend!


----------



## etack (Dec 3, 2014)

Happy Birthday Pat

Eric


----------



## patnor1011 (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks again friends.


----------

